# The PRS (paul reed Smith) Experience............



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OK..2 weeks ago, i bought a bunch of cool book on amazon.ca to get some summer reading material.. One of the book i got is the PRS History. Those Guitars ALWAYS intrigued me realy. Up until now, i have only tried 3 PRS, one single cut and 2 double Cut. ALL very well made guitars, but the problem i had was all 3 were kinda like "soulless" basically. I mean don't get me wrong, the guitars would play realy well. but tone wise, it was just bah! for me.

While reading the book, i was stunned to see Smith himself admitted that he had received a lot complaints that the guitars did'nt sound that good and that he agreed. His first goal was to make a kinda cross breed between a LP and a Strat, but by doing so, the PRS model could not find their own tone. That is what got him to take a stand and stop trying to basicaly please everyone and he started to make his own Pups and experiment to get a fatter tone late in the 90's. 

The Book is FILLED with insane picts of some of the most beautiful guitars ever made, it's just crazy. and their prices are to..LOL. My personnel favorite is the McCarty one so far i have to say. I really liked the story behind this guitar also. Their is a good chapter on how this guitar came to be and how PRS met the man himself that is responsible for so many of Gibson's success.

I love to read about a true success story. And i give kudos to Smith for the book cause it seems he's straight with the readers, he's not only talking about his success, but also his many failures in the 20 so years. 

If i got some cash left after i start my Company( full blown guitar shop ), my goal is to try and find one of these babies..
it's just a beautiful instrument realy, but i got to check the year they fixed their tone problem first.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 31, 2009)

Interesting perspective and post. I currently own 2 PRS guitars: one PRS Custom24 Artist(2000) and one McCarty Rosewood(2001), both with the McCarty switching, I really don't like the rotary knob tones. The playability of these guitars is top notch, way ahead of many. I used to own a CE24 which I sold because I wanted something different, but it was also very good. To my ears they sound like a PRS, not a Les Paul, not a Strat. 

They sound very clear, not muddy. I can get notes to sing and sunstain into feedback at will. They have lots of soul vibe or mojo.

The nice thing about PRS is they cut through a mix like a knife through butter, in a band situation is where they really shine.

I've never owned a Fender or a Gibson that did that as well, and I've had plenty. I also am a big fan of my Musicman Axis, which is brighter and a killer guitar also.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

> They sound very clear, not muddy. I can get notes to sing and sunstain into feedback at will. They have lots of soul vibe or mojo.
> 
> The nice thing about PRS is they cut through a mix like a knife through butter, in a band situation is where they really shine.


Nicely said.

I for one never thought I'd own a PRS guitar. 
My opinion was they were to pretty and not ROCK enough and were coverted by snob collectors who are not really guitarists just wannabes... till I played one!
Excellent build quality, playability, design, and tones.
I own two now... CE22 and SC245 and to be honest they are my main guitars. I dont have them to lock in a glass case I have them for recording and playing live and if a battle scar is sustained... or wear and tear from me playing it occurs... well in thier lies it's charater.
Thing is I've owend close to about 50 guitars and I've tried just about everything that suits my style... sorry jazz guys and the like I'm excluding hollow body electrics here. As for solid body guitars PRS are perfect for my needs.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

+1 on that Alin! The McCarty is the best looking PRS of the bunch!
Like Khingpynn said, I am too in the thinking that they are too pretty to rock! Maybe I'll change my mind someday!


----------



## Stefano (Aug 31, 2009)

I would also like to add that I NEVER judge a guitar on it's own, always in the context of a band. The other thing about the PRS guitars that I have owned is they have a more "modern" sound. Some people are just not used to working with that.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

What constitutes a "modern sound," I wonder? I'm trying to picture what that means tonally and I'm coming up blank.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 31, 2009)

I should have used the terminology "modern feel". It might be because of the materials, pickup voicing,etc...

It's really hard to describe, might feel/sound a little stiffer. More even sounding in general as opposed to my Les Paul or strat!

It's based on my limited experience/impression of course, to the guitars that i've played.


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

I used to really want a PRS. I couldn't stand 'pretty looks' ones but they had some nice solid colours I was into. There was this black PRS McCarty w/ rosewood neck that I really wanted... thing played awesome. The frets were so perfect it was like bending against ice. Someone literally bought it the day before I did. I wound up buying a Les Paul instead and I haven't looked back.

Have nothing for or against PRS as an instrument since I've never owned one and don't feel comfortable praising/condemning a guitar without using it as a personal guitar for awhile. Still, most of the ones I've played have been very nice, and although their overseas ones are nowhere near as good as most people hype them up to be they're still good as well.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I used to visit the local PRS dealer to play "my McCarty"... then one time I walked in, and the head sales guy was like "it sold about 10 minutes before you got here" - I thought he was joking, then I realized he was serious .

The only pickups I really like from PRS so far are the 59/09's. The ones in the McCarty weren't bad, but I wouldn't hesitate to swap them out. I like the body style for the way the guitar sits, its very player friendly for me and my body type. I spent a solid hour playing the McCarty once, so I know that I can have a jam session with someone without getting fatigue in my left hand from the neck profile.

I'm hoping my next guitar is a McCarty or Custom 22, but it might just be another LP haha. Definitely beautiful guitars!


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

> What constitutes a "modern sound," I wonder? I'm trying to picture what that means tonally and I'm coming up blank.


Hmmm modern tone... when retro is in... good question what is modern tone.

I believe that PRS are associated with some modern bands and if that is all you listen to then maybe that conclusion could be drawn... PRS to my ears are not modern they are timeless


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I was fortunate enough to snag two PRS SC245 pickups for my custom Strat. These were designed by PRS, wound to vintage specs with Alnico II magnets. They sound incredibly sweet, better even than I dreamed.

Al3d, I read the PRS book also, about a month ago. Thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

KHINGPYNN said:


> Hmmm modern tone... when retro is in... good question what is modern tone.
> 
> I believe that PRS are associated with some modern bands and if that is all you listen to then maybe that conclusion could be drawn... PRS to my ears are not modern they are timeless


Doesn't PRS load the majority of their guitars with modern, higher output pickups? Could be the source of the 'no soul' comments.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Ever since I got my CE-24 last Christmas, it is virtually all I play. I still pick up my '64 Strat once in a while but the PRS has basically spoiled the rest for me. At first, I found the stock pickups got lost in the mix but adding some 57/08s just made this already great guitar fantastic. This is the most versatile and well-made guitar I've ever owned and having those extra two frets has made a big difference. I am a total PRS fan now and would like to add a McCarty or CU-24 as well to my collection some day.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm glad to see you're getting interested in PRSes Al3d. I agree that Paul Reed Smith himself is a very straight up, honest guy. I remember reading an article in a magazine several years ago and I was impressed at how modest and straightforward he was. He was just as willing to discuss the failures (the PRS amp for example) as he was the successes. Don't forget guys, and any new PRS players, the PRS Owners Group is still active here: PRS Owners Group - Canadian Guitar Forum


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Right now i'm in a reading mood..so reading all sort of "success stories" with Fender, PRS' Marshall, Gibons. Starting a Guitar Company myself, it's nice to see how these guys went about it. Right now i'm haft way trought eh fender story...i'm amazed the guy could'nt even play a chord or tune a guitar..yet he created what is considered a Musical Masterpeice. 



Kenmac said:


> I'm glad to see you're getting interested in PRSes Al3d. I agree that Paul Reed Smith himself is a very straight up, honest guy. I remember reading an article in a magazine several years ago and I was impressed at how modest and straightforward he was. He was just as willing to discuss the failures (the PRS amp for example) as he was the successes. Don't forget guys, and any new PRS players, the PRS Owners Group is still active here: PRS Owners Group - Canadian Guitar Forum


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

al3d said:


> Right now i'm in a reading mood..so reading all sort of "success stories" with Fender, PRS' Marshall, Gibons. Starting a Guitar Company myself, it's nice to see how these guys went about it. Right now i'm haft way trought eh fender story...i'm amazed the guy could'nt even play a chord or tune a guitar..yet he created what is considered a Musical Masterpeice.


That is prettty damn impressive.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I had the pleasure and honour of meeting Ted McCarty in 1982, and the guy was so sweet and clearly commited to making quality goods that you can pretty much put your trust in someone who knew the guy well and wanted to name an instrument after him. You just don't take dedications like that lightly. I count his business card among my most prized possessions.

If you have a chance, take a gander at the book about Danny Ferrington and Ferrington guitars. He's best known for introducing Strat, Tele, and Explorer-shaped acoustic guitars through Kramer, but he's made custom solid-body and semi-acoustic instruments for plenty of big name players. A real economy of style (see Richard Thompson's various guitars that Danny has made for him), and he's not above using s**tbox materials either, if it nails the tone. The "one-hour guitar" made of plywood that Ry Cooder took home and immediately used on an album is a fine example of that.

Certainly one of the innovations that Smith introduced was the regular use of more complex switching arrangements that could coax more sounds out of a pair of humbuckers, as well as controls moved out of the way of busy hands.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

al3d said:


> i'm amazed the guy could'nt even play a chord or tune a guitar..yet he created what is considered a Musical Masterpeice.


Two musical masterpieces and that's if you don't count any of the amps...OR the Jazz Bass.

The guy was a phenomenal talent as far as being an inventor/developer. Pretty much the equal of Les Paul in that regard but Les would likely get the nod often because he could play like crazy!


----------



## holyman (Dec 22, 2009)

I play a late 90's CE-22. I could not imagine a better built guitar. When I purchased it I also had a Les Paul Custom on hold at a local L&M but the PRS just killed it. The LP sounded great (better than the PRS for some sounds) but the CE-22 has a huge variety of great sounds available (and it stays in tune so well ) - the LP couldn't compete. My PRS is the only piece of gear I have owned that I could never part with.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Al3d, how much was the book?


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

> I was fortunate enough to snag two PRS SC245 pickups for my custom Strat. These were designed by PRS, wound to vintage specs with Alnico II magnets. They sound incredibly sweet, better even than I dreamed.


The 245 pickups are very well concieved. sweet rich alnico tone with great clarity... I also like the Dragon II's but the 245's are my favorite by far.


----------

